# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Οριζόντιες γραμμές σε CRT TV

## moviemagic

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα τον τελευταίο καιρό με μια τηλεόραση CRT Phillips με επίπεδη οθόνη. Αρχικά εμφανίστηκε μια οριζόντια λεπτή σχετικά μαύρη γραμμή στη μέση της οθόνης και με τον καιρό έγινε πιο πλατιά ή ίσως εμφανίστηκαν και άλλες τέτοιες γραμμές καλύπτοντας το 1/4 περίπου της οθόνης. Το τμήμα που καλύπτεται απο αυτές είναι πάντα στη μέση. Ξέρει κανείς πώς αυτό διορθώνεται?? συμφέρει να το πάω σε ηλεκτρονικό για επιδιόρθωση?????

----------


## electron

Αυτό προφανώς έχει να κάνει με πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα της οριζοντίου σάρωσης όπου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εμφανίζει την επιστροφή της οριζόντιας δέσμης. Μια εικόνα από την τιβί θα ήταν περίσσότερο διαφωτιστική για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ακριβώς.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν ο δέκτης δεν είναι πολύ παλιός και δεν έχει υπερβολικά πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας, ίσως θα άξιζε να επισκευαστεί.

----------


## moviemagic

malfaction to crt.JPG
Η εικόνα είναι όπως αυτή η πάνω που την εφτιαξα εγώ γιατί δεν έχω την τηλεόραση τώρα κοντά μου για πραγματική φωτό. Είναι όπως είπα οριζόντιες μαύρες (άλλες παχιές και άλλες λεπτές) γραμμές στη μέση και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα φαίνεται κανονικά. 
6 χρόνια την έχω την TV χωρίς πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας.
Οφείλεται πιστεύεις στον δέκτη δηλαδή αυτή η βλάβη, πόσο περίπου κανει? Αν είναι παραπάνω απο 50Ε θα αγοράσω καινούρια!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Γραμμές επιστροφής δεν είναι, μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τη πόλωση στο κατακόρυφο.
Υποθέτω γύρω στα 50€.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Γραμμές επιστροφής δεν είναι, μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τη πόλωση στο κατακόρυφο.
> Υποθέτω γύρω στα 50€.



Από το στόμα μου το πείρες, τώρα για τα χρήματα δεν είμαι σίγουρος αναλόγως το τεχνικό.

----------


## moviemagic

κατακ. πόλωση δηλαδή. παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις να είστε καλά!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Από το στόμα μου το πείρες, τώρα για τα χρήματα δεν είμαι σίγουρος αναλόγως το τεχνικό.



 Μα και στον ίδιο τεχνικό να πάει η ίδια βλάβη δε θα πάρει την ίδια αμοιβή, την πρώτη φορά ίσως να τον απασχολήσει περισσότερο ή στην άλλη να βρει και άλλα ετοιμόρροπα στοιχεία.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> κατακ. πόλωση δηλαδή. παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις να είστε καλά!!!



 *Όχι κατακόρυφη πόλωση*, πόλωση τρ/ορ εξόδου, κυκλώματος κατακορύφου απόκλισης.

----------


## liferange

λίγο παλιό το θέμα αλλά ok...

έχω 2ο τηλεοράσεις που έχουν ακριβός τα ίδια συμπτώματα(οριζόντιες γραμμές όποτε θυμηθούν) αλλά με την διαφορά μόλις κουνάω την πλακέτα(με προσοχή) φτιάχνετε στιγμιαία η εικόνα και αν την ξανακινήσω χαλάει

καμιά ιδέα τη να κοιτάξω?

----------


## electron

> λίγο παλιό το θέμα αλλά ok...
> 
> έχω 2ο τηλεοράσεις που έχουν ακριβός τα ίδια συμπτώματα(οριζόντιες γραμμές όποτε θυμηθούν) αλλά με την διαφορά μόλις κουνάω την πλακέτα(με προσοχή) φτιάχνετε στιγμιαία η εικόνα και αν την ξανακινήσω χαλάει
> 
> καμιά ιδέα τη να κοιτάξω?



Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα πράγματα ίσως είναι λιγότερο περίπλοκα και το πρώτο που κοιτάς είναι για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## liferange

> Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα πράγματα ίσως είναι λιγότερο περίπλοκα και το πρώτο που κοιτάς είναι για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.



το εχω τετραπλοτσεκαρει και στις δυο  :Smile:

----------


## electron

Μπορεί όμως να είναι κάτι λιγότερο εμφανές από μια ψυχρή σε μια πίστα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ακόμα και κάποια διακοπή σε έναν χαλκοδιάδρομο, πράγμα σύνηθες σε πλακέτες που έχουν αρκετά χρόνια λειτουργίας και θερμοκρασιακής καταπόνησης.

----------


## liferange

> Μπορεί όμως να είναι κάτι λιγότερο εμφανές από μια ψυχρή σε μια πίστα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ακόμα και κάποια διακοπή σε έναν χαλκοδιάδρομο, πράγμα σύνηθες σε πλακέτες που έχουν αρκετά χρόνια λειτουργίας και θερμοκρασιακής καταπόνησης.



θα δοκιμασο να κολλησω τους χαλκοδιαδρομους..

----------


## liferange

επιστρεφω στο θεμα... δεν γινετε τιποτα με τους χαλκοδιαδρομους του περασα ολους εναν-εναν και ειναι 100% οκ. 
καμια αλλη ιδεα τη να κοιταξω? ευχαριστω

----------


## liferange

κανεις δεν ξερει?

----------


## Makissat

άμα περιμένεις φιλε μου να φτιάξεις τηλεόραση από εδώ μέσα εγώ θα περπατήσω στο φεγγάρι όσες φορες κοίταξα για θέματα τηλεοράσεων ποτε κανένας δεν βρήκε λύση....εδώ είναι μονο για να συναρμολογούν διαφορα kit να τα βάζουν σε ένα κουτί και να λένε ορίστε η κατασκευή....μην χάνεις άδικα τον χρόνο σου πήγαινε σε κάποιο τεχνικό και κανε την ερώτηση σου εδώ οι περισσότεροι είναι άπειροι   paixnidoilektronika.gr πρέπει να ονομαστεί αυτό το forum  :Smile:

----------


## hurt30

Να μας συγχωρείς Μάκη που δεν μπορέσαμε να σας βολέψουμε, παρακαλούμε να περάσετε από το ταμείο να εισπράξετε και εσείς...
Πως την είδες την δουλειά; Είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να λύσουμε το πρόβλημά σου ή μήπως περιμένεις ότι θα ασχολούμαστε μόνο με εσένα;
Αλήθεια είσαι και εσύ στους paixnidoilektronikous ή εσύ είσαι καλύτερος;

----------


## Makissat

βολέψου πρώτα εσύ και άσε τους άλλους!από ειρωνεία εδώ μέσα άλλο τίποτα λύσεις δεν βλέπω σε διαφορα προβλήματα που έχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα...εγώ αν θέλω να ρωτήσω kaati που θα μου χρειαστεί θα πάω σε έναν μάστορα δεν θα ρωτάω το κάθε "καλικατζαρακι" από εδώ μέσα να ξεχάσω και αυτά που ξέρω

----------


## electron

Μάκη συγνώμη που εμείς οι αμαθείς του paixidoihlektronika δεν φτάνουμε το επίπεδο της διάνοιας σου. Επειδή όμως εσύ που προφανώς συγκαταλέγεσαι στους φωστήρες της ηλεκτρονικής μπορείς και έχεις την εμπειρία και την γνώση, πες στο παλικάρι τι να κάνει, έτσι βρε αδερφέ να μάθουμε και μεις οι αρχάριοι.
Πέραν της πλάκας όμως αυτό που πρέπει να τονίσουμε στους φίλους που ασχολούνται με επισκευές πολύπλοκων συσκευών όπως είναι οι τηλεοπτικοί δέκτες, είναι ότι μέσα από ένα forum είναι πολλές φορές δύσκολο να δώσεις λύση γιατί όπως προείπα η πολυπλοκότητα αλλά και οι  κατασκευαστικές ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε συσκευής καθιστούν δύσκολη την εξ αποστάσεως εύρεση μιας βλάβης μόνο και μόνο από την περιγραφή που θα δοθεί.

----------


## hurt30

Άσε ρε Μάκη τότε γιατί έρχεσαι εδώ; Για να παρουσιάζεις ενισχυτές με 2005 που παίζουν "ρολόι"¨ενώ κράζεις τον "ψοφιο" λαμπάτο; Τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες... Ούτε ένα 317 στα 3V δεν μπόρεσες να κάνεις. 
Ξεστραβώνεσαι τσάμπα και μας κάνεις και το κοκόρι.

----------


## Makissat

Καλά βρε παλικάρι εσύ πάντα έτσι πρώτος πετιέσαι εδώ μέσα από το πουθενά?άλλες δουλειές και ασχολίες στην ζωή σου δεν έχεις από το να γραφεις εδώ μέσα?να ζητήσεις να σου κολλήσουνε και ένσημα!αμαρτία είναι...α και κάτι άλλο....πάντα να κοιτάς για ψυχρές κολλήσεις  :Smile:  μου άρεσε αυτό

----------


## electron

Ενώ εσύ που πετάχτηκες από το πουθενά να πεις την καλή σου κουβέντα είσαι πολυάσχολος.. Άντε παλικάρι μου πετάξου σε καμιά παραλία να κάνεις κανένα μπάνιο να δροσιστείς και άσε την κριτική γι αυτούς που έχουν κάτι να πουν επί της ουσίας και όχι να προκαλούν.

----------


## hurt30

> Καλά βρε παλικάρι εσύ πάντα έτσι πρώτος πετιέσαι εδώ μέσα από το πουθενά?άλλες δουλειές και ασχολίες στην ζωή σου δεν έχεις από το να γραφεις εδώ μέσα?να ζητήσεις να σου κολλήσουνε και ένσημα!αμαρτία είναι...α και κάτι άλλο....πάντα να κοιτάς για ψυχρές κολλήσεις  μου άρεσε αυτό



Να θυμίσω το :  "είναι μετασχηματιστής από λάμπες φθορίου  ναι...12v 4a και έχω βάλει μια δίοδο 1η4001 χωρίς αυτή έβγαζε παρα πολύ  βουητό"

----------


## Makissat

έχεις μείνει πολύ πίσω...πριν 2 χρονια που είπα να δουλέψω μερικούς εδώ μέσα για να δω τι θα πει το κάθε "καλικατζαρακι" τσιμπήσανε πάντως πολλοί  :Smile:  γιαυτο σας πάω!

----------


## Makissat

> Να θυμίσω το :  "είναι μετασχηματιστής από λάμπες φθορίου  ναι...12v 4a και έχω βάλει μια δίοδο 1η4001 χωρίς αυτή έβγαζε παρα πολύ  βουητό"



είχες κανένα καλύτερο τρόπο να δουλέψεις κάποιον από εδώ μέσα????εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα και πολλά αλλα αλλα δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τον χρόνο να το κάνω!είπα λίγο να ξαναπαίξω εδώ μέσα και ήδη άνοιξε το θέμα καλά!  :Wink:

----------


## electron

Και μεις σε πάμε Μάκη. Αλλά περιμένουμε εναγωνίως μια λύση για το πρόβλημα του φίλου πιο πάνω γιατί εμείς δεν σκαμπάζουμε...

----------


## Makissat

> Και μεις σε πάμε Μάκη. Αλλά περιμένουμε εναγωνίως μια λύση για το πρόβλημα του φίλου πιο πάνω γιατί εμείς δεν σκαμπάζουμε...



εσύ έχεις τις κορυφαίες λύσεις σου :ψυχρές κολλήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## electron

E γι αυτό περιμένω εναγωνίως από σένα τον μέγα μάστορα να δόσεις την λύση. Έλα μην μας κρατάς άλλο σε αγωνία...

----------


## hurt30

> είχες κανένα καλύτερο τρόπο να δουλέψεις κάποιον από εδώ μέσα????εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα και πολλά αλλα αλλα δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τον χρόνο να το κάνω!είπα λίγο να ξαναπαίξω εδώ μέσα και ήδη άνοιξε το θέμα καλά!



Αχαχαχ ετοιμόλογος. Μπουρδας καραβάγκος και εσύ. Πιο πολύ διασκεδάζουμε εμείς μαζι σου δεν το καταλαβαίνεις; Έλα συνέχισε, δεν μας είπες για την τηλεόραση του thread, α ξέχασα θα πας να ρωτήσεις κανένα μάστορα. 
Μόνο μην γίνεις και εσύ Κυριάκος και σε ban-αρουν και χάσουμε την διασκέδαση  :Smile: 

Αλήθεια βοήθησες ποτέ εδώ μέσα κανέναν;  κοκορι κοκοοοοο

Edit: Ναι βοήθησες, πρότεινες σε κάποιον που χάλασε το κλειστρο του πλυντηρίου του να πάρει την σκούπα και σε έναν άλλο με τρύπιο μεγάφωνο να το γεμίσει με χαρτι και να βάλει ταινία από πάνω. Λέω να προτείνεις για την tv να βάλει ένα κομμάτι απο περιοδικό. Αχαχαχαχα. Ανυπομονώ για την απάντησή σου.

----------


## Makissat

> Αχαχαχ ετοιμόλογος. Μπουρδας καραβάγκος και εσύ. Πιο πολύ διασκεδάζουμε εμείς μαζι σου δεν το καταλαβαίνεις; Έλα συνέχισε, δεν μας είπες για την τηλεόραση του thread, α ξέχασα θα πας να ρωτήσεις κανένα μάστορα. 
> Μόνο μην γίνεις και εσύ Κυριάκος και σε ban-αρουν και χάσουμε την διασκέδαση 
> 
> Αλήθεια βοήθησες ποτέ εδώ μέσα κανέναν;  κοκορι κοκοοοοο



βλέπω είσαι καλός παρατηρητής τον θεμάτων εδώ μέσα!όλα τα πιάνει το μάτι σου!ποιος τσακώνεται και τι κάνει εδώ μέσα ο καθένας...όσο για το ban ξέρεις με νοιάζει πολύ!θα χάσω τις ωραίες κατασκευές και δεν θα μαθαίνω πια να φτιάχνω τηλεοράσεις! αν διασκεδάζεις φαίνεται από τα λόγια σου ψαράκι

----------


## hurt30

Επι του θέματος της τηλεόρασης, Τρια πράγματα μπορεί να είναι:

- Το κύκλωμα του vertical
- To κύκλωμα του horizontal
- Το κύκλωμα blanking

Λογικά αν δεν έχει καμμία παραμόρφωση στην εικόνα και έχει μόνο μαύρη ζώνη στην μέση, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στο blanking.
Δυστυχώς όμως από τα συμπτώματα χωρίς παλμογράφο δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Με τον παλμογράφο θα πρέπει να δεις αν το vertical και horizontal είναι οκ.

----------


## Makissat

> Αχαχαχ ετοιμόλογος. Μπουρδας καραβάγκος και εσύ. Πιο πολύ διασκεδάζουμε εμείς μαζι σου δεν το καταλαβαίνεις; Έλα συνέχισε, δεν μας είπες για την τηλεόραση του thread, α ξέχασα θα πας να ρωτήσεις κανένα μάστορα. 
> Μόνο μην γίνεις και εσύ Κυριάκος και σε ban-αρουν και χάσουμε την διασκέδαση 
> 
> Αλήθεια βοήθησες ποτέ εδώ μέσα κανέναν;  κοκορι κοκοοοοο
> εσύ που ξέρεις να ψαχουλεύεις θέματα δες αν έχω βοηθήσει 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ναι βοήθησες, πρότεινες σε κάποιον που χάλασε το κλειστρο του πλυντηρίου του να πάρει την σκούπα και σε έναν άλλο με τρύπιο μεγάφωνο να το γεμίσει με χαρτι και να βάλει ταινία από πάνω. Λέω να προτείνεις για την tv να βάλει ένα κομμάτι απο περιοδικό. Αχαχαχαχα. Ανυπομονώ για την απάντησή σου.



εσύ που ξέρεις να ψαχουλεύεις θέματα δες αν έχω βοηθήσει

----------


## Makissat

> Επι του θέματος της τηλεόρασης, Τρια πράγματα μπορεί να είναι:
> 
> - Το κύκλωμα του vertical
> - To κύκλωμα του horizontal
> - Το κύκλωμα blanking
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικά αν δεν έχει καμμία παραμόρφωση στην εικόνα και έχει μόνο μαύρη ζώνη στην μέση, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στο blanking.
> Δυστυχώς όμως από τα συμπτώματα χωρίς παλμογράφο δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Με τον παλμογράφο θα πρέπει να δεις αν το vertical και horizontal είναι οκ.



άμα μπορεί να είναι και άμα πιστεύεις τότε σώθηκε ο άνθρωπος ok!

----------


## hurt30

> βλέπω είσαι καλός παρατηρητής τον θεμάτων εδώ μέσα!όλα τα πιάνει το μάτι σου!ποιος τσακώνεται και τι κάνει εδώ μέσα ο καθένας...όσο για το ban ξέρεις με νοιάζει πολύ!θα χάσω τις ωραίες κατασκευές και δεν θα μαθαίνω πια να φτιάχνω τηλεοράσεις! αν διασκεδάζεις φαίνεται από τα λόγια σου ψαράκι



Αφού δεν κρύβεται η ουρά σου, τί να κάνουμε τώρα; Απο κότα τώρα και ποντίκι. ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ. Μην τον κάνετε ban παρακαλω!!!

----------


## hurt30

> άμα μπορεί να είναι και άμα πιστεύεις τότε σώθηκε ο άνθρωπος ok!



Μαντικές δυνάμεις δεν έχω. Τις αφήνω σε σένα που δεν έχεις προτείνει τίποτα μικρό μου τρολάκι.

----------


## Makissat

> Αφού δεν κρύβεται η ουρά σου, τί να κάνουμε τώρα; Απο κότα τώρα και ποντίκι. ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ. Μην τον κάνετε ban παρακαλω!!!



όχι φυσικά να μην με κάνουν ban γιατί θέλω να δω τι άλλο θα πεις για την τηλεόραση  :Smile:

----------


## Makissat

hurt30 αργείς και σε λίγο τελειώνουμε από τι δουλειά για μεσημέρι...δεν θα μας δώσεις την χαρά να γελάσουμε ακόμα λίγο?

----------


## hurt30

Έλα Μάκη μπανάνα. Εσύ γελάς από μόνος σου με την ύπαρξή σου δεν έχεις ανάγκη. Για δείξε μας ένα Post που βοήθησες.

----------


## Makissat

> Έλα Μάκη μπανάνα. Εσύ γελάς από μόνος σου με την ύπαρξή σου δεν έχεις ανάγκη. Για δείξε μας ένα Post που βοήθησες.



Bρες κάτι καλύτερο...τις μπανάνες που έχεις στο μυαλό σου κρατατες για τον εαυτό σου!μην στις φάμε και δεν έχεις κιόλας μετά να κανεις τι δουλειά σου!Bρες κάνα τεχνικό θέμα από αυτά τα extreme που ξέρεις

----------


## hurt30

Βαριέμαι ούτε για trol δεν κάνεις τελικά. Ακόμα δεν απάντησες επί του θέματος.

----------


## Makissat

τώρα σοβάρεψε η κατάσταση ανεπίτρεπτο εδώ μέσα!

----------


## hurt30

Όταν επαναλαμβάνεις αυτά που γράφει ο άλλος γίνεσαι βαρετός. Για σοβαρή κουβέντα δεν είσαι όποτε βαρέθηκα.

----------


## Makissat

Εντάξει!άντε και περιμένουμε τα φώτα σου τότε να μάθουμε να φτιάχνουμε καμια τηλεόραση στο τι πιστεύεις και στα μάλλον σου!

----------


## s12original

Συνηθως η διαγνωση και ο εντοπισμός σε τέτοιες βλάβες είναι συνδιασμός εμπειρίας , γνώσης και τύχης  αν θέλεις ακολούθησε τον παρακάτω (κοματάκι μπακαλίστικο) τροπο . Ανοιγεις την τηλεόραση , βγάζεις την πλακέτα , την γυρνας αναποδα ωστε να βλέπεις τις κολλήσεις  , την στερεώνεις με πολύ προσοχή για να μην κάνεις τιποτα βραχυκυλώματα , παιρνεις ενα ηλεκτρολογικό κατσαβιδι (μονωμένο δηλαδη) με χονδρή λαβή , το μονώνεις και στην ακρη που πατά την βίδα , το κρατάς απο αυτή την ακρη και βαζεις ενα καθρεφτη απεναντι απο την οθόνη . Δώσε ρεύμα στην TV  και με την λαβή του κατσαβιδιού χτύπα ελαφρά την πλακέτα παρατηρώντας ταυτόχρονα τον καθρεφτη απεναντι απο την οθόνη . Αν έχεις ψυχρή κολληση τότε με τα χτυπηματάκια μια θα φτιάχνει και μια θα χαλά . Αν δεν παρατηρήσεις καμία αλλαγη τότε κατα 99% δεν έχεις ψυχρή κόλληση . Κόψε το ρεύμα απο την TV και με πολύ προσοχή για να μην σε χτυπήσει το ρευμα απο κανένα ηλεκτρολυτικό , γύρνα την πλακέτα οριζόντια ωστε να βλέπεις τα εξαρτήματα . Πάρε ενα ψυκτικο σπρει για εξαρτήματα , δώσε ρευμα κια περιμενε πεντε λεπτα για να ζεσταθει . Παρατηρώντας τον καθρεφτη απεναντι απο την οθόνη ρίξε λιγο ψυκτικο πάνω στο κεφάλι των ηλεκτρολυτικών (εναν εναν καθε φορα αφήνοντας λιγο χρονο αναμεσα) κυριως γύρο απο το HOT . Αν δεις αλλαγη τοτε βρήκες τον ένοχο , αν δεν δεις αλλαγη τότε δυστυχως η περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι δυνατο να αναλυθει μεσα απο ενα forum και η TV πρεπει να παει σε ενα εμπειρο τεχνικό . Σε κάθε περιπτωση με την παραπανω "μεθοδο" έχεις καλύψει (αποδεδηγμενα) σχεδόν το 50% των βλαβών σε τηλεορασεις , δηλαδη τις ψυχρες κολλησεις και τους υπερθερμασμενους-στεγνωμενους ηλεκτρολυτικους .

----------


## hurt30

> Συνηθως η διαγνωση και ο εντοπισμός σε τέτοιες βλάβες είναι συνδιασμός εμπειρίας , γνώσης και τύχης  αν θέλεις ακολούθησε τον παρακάτω (κοματάκι μπακαλίστικο) τροπο . Ανοιγεις την τηλεόραση , βγάζεις την πλακέτα , την γυρνας αναποδα ωστε να βλέπεις τις κολλήσεις  , την στερεώνεις με πολύ προσοχή για να μην κάνεις τιποτα βραχυκυλώματα



Αυτή η πρακτική είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ.

Οι περισσοτερες τηλεοράσεις έχουν τέποια κατασκευή που η πλακέτα τους μπορεί να μπει σε κατάλληλη θέση ούτως ώστε να μπορεί να κανει μετρήσεις και αλλαγές ό τεχνικός. Αυτό λέγεται Service position. Αν δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι αυτή η θέση είναι επικίνδυνο να την αφησεις στον αέρα ή να κρέμεται ή να την κρεμάσεις από το ταβάνι! Δοκιμή με κατσαβίδι μπορεις να κάνεις και όσο είναι στην θέση της.

Επίσης σε μη ειδικά άτομα το σπρέη ψύξης είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνο γιατί ίσως δεν ξέρουν πόσο λίγο είναι το λίγο. Υπόψην ότι το σπρέη από μόνο του δεν είναι επικίνδυνο αλλά η συμπυκνωση υδρατμων στο σημείο ψύξης είναι τέτοια που μπορεί να προκαλέσει από βραχυκύκλωμα έως και έκρηξη. 

Άσε δε που αν η τηλεόραση είναι 10ετίας και βάλε, σχεδόν όπου και να ψεκάσεις με το ψυκτικό θα δεις αλλάγή  :Wink: 


ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ !!!

----------


## Makissat

με όλες τις τρελες ιδέες σας ξέρετε τι μου θυμίσατε??? αυτό εδώ!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwCKZ8KMmTM

----------


## hurt30

Ωπ! Να τον πάλι!!!! Εσένα σου αρμόζει: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJZVOeRoLzQ

----------


## Makissat

> Ωπ! Να τον πάλι!!!! Εσένα σου αρμόζει: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJZVOeRoLzQ



Παλικάρι μην συγχύζεσαι δεν σου θίξαμε την καριέρα σου

----------


## electron

Μακη αμα δεν απαντας επι της ουσιας δεν ειναι ντροπη να παραδεχτεις οτι δεν ξερεις και οτι απλα θες κουβεντουλα για να περνας δημιουργικα τον βεβαρημενο  :Tongue2: χρονο που εχεις.

----------


## liferange

επανερχομαι στο θεμα...

στην αρχη μολις κουνουσα την πλακετα μερικες φορες δουλευε.μετα επιασα το κολλητηρη....μολις κολλησα ολες τις επαφες δεν δουλευει με τιποτα.διχνει σταθερα μια γραμμη σαν αυτην http://www.riddledtv.com/journal/Ver...ontal_line.jpg

@hunt30 post 31  γινετε να ελενξω ενα-ενα καποια τρανζιστορ?

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα στο (vertical) κύκλωμα κατακόρυφης σάρωσης , (ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει κατακόρυφη σάρωση).
Πιθανών όμως να έχει ολοκληρωμένο στο κύκλωμα vertical και όχι τρανζίστορς όπως γράφεις (δεν ξέρω σίγουρα, επειδή δεν γνωρίζω το μοντέλο), οπότε ελέγχεις αυτό το κύκλωμα,(εκτός από ψυχρές κολλήσεις), για το αν έχει σωστές τάσεις τροφοδοσίας, παλμό εισόδου-εξόδου κ.λ.π.
Τσέκαρε μήπως κατά την προσπάθειά σου να περάσεις τις κολλήσεις ,δημιούργησες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα . 
Κοίταξε επίσης, μήπως έχει κάποιο μικρό-διακόπτη  στο vertical και του έχεις αλλάξει θέση κατά λάθος.
Νομίζω όμως ότι θα ήταν σωστότερο,εφόσον μιλάμε για επισκευή TV, να συνεχίσεις ανοίγοντας νέο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------


## liferange

τωρα που τη ξανακοιταξα βγαζει σε ολη την οθονη γραμμες  :Huh:

----------

